# Looking for lease in middle GA north of Macon



## Whiteowl (Mar 6, 2017)

Several trophy hunting members are looking for land to lease in middle Ga between ATL and Macon.  Jasper, Butts, Jones, Morgan, Meriwether and surrounding communities.  Upwards of 500-1500 acres depending on cost per acre.  Very ethical hunters and solid workers.  3-4 tractors amongst members. Tractor implements.  Campers.  Pay dues on time.  Work the land.  Manage herd and not overkill population.  Experienced turkey hunters also.   If you know anyone that would welcome a solid group of guys that will respect mother nature and adhere to the highest standards of deer management, would welcome discussing possibilities.  We know how to manage deer herd.  We shoot mountable deer only.  130" or above.  We supply the herd with year round minerals, and protein supplements.  We killed (2) 170" (1) 167" (2) 150" and several other 140's and 130's over the past couple of years.  We let them young ones walk.  

Our primary goal is to locate a lease with water, power, cabin, trailer etc and space for campers.  With all the skills within our members, we can fix it up nice in very little time. 

Feel free to call or text Byce Cook @ 770.851.6003.  Thank you in advance for your consideration.


----------



## Whiteowl (Mar 10, 2017)

bump


----------

